# Steam wand wooden knob detached from brass on Bianca



## HeffJeff (Aug 16, 2020)

Pictures in imgur album:



http://imgur.com/0sTermR


I was using the machine that I bought a few days ago and the knob just came off and doesn't seem to be able to stay in place when I put it back on. All of the videos I've seen online have always shown these two components together (for example knob replacement videos). Any ideas how this can be put back together so that it will stay in place reliably?


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

So if you align the little hole on the brass and grub screw on the knob itself, can't you screw it down the grub screw and secure it in?


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

It's a slotted spring pin rather than a grub screw, maybe try removing it then spreading it very slightly to give a tighter fit and pushing it back in?

You wouldn't want to epoxy it really in case you need to remove it in the future. Probably easier to remove the ridged brass insert from the machine in case you need to tap it in firmly.


----------



## HeffJeff (Aug 16, 2020)

I added one last picture to that album just for clarification. Are you referring to the smooth cylindrical piece of metal protruding from the wooden handle as the grub screw? If so, I did align this with the hole in the brass and pressed it in. It was nearly, but not quite, flush with the wood. Still, the handle came off upon normal use. Is thing something else meant to hold it in place?

I noticed in that video that the wooden knob itself contains the brass sheath. My brass sheath is stuck on the brass knob. I had assumed these were meant to be connected but looking at the video, this doesn't seem so.


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

It's not a grub screw, the protruding metal part is a split pin. You can try widening the gap a bit to give a tighter fit after removing it.

I will try and find a link, but if you look at the front of the brass section you can see a small steel circlip that easily pushed off. That lets you remove the brass sleeve insert that should be attached to the wooden handle. Once the insert is removed you should be able to seat the pin more firmly by bracing it against something and tapping it with a small punch.

A dab of high temp glue on the pin could help keep it there, but could make removing it difficult.


----------

